# zoomies and biting



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Lately when my puppy (6 months) gets the zoomies he's been jumping up and biting me. He's not biting down, it's more of a high speed collision between his teeth and my arm. When he does it I firmly tell him "off!" and "no bite!" but it doesn't seem to be helping much. He's just doing it to me at this point, thank goodness. Hubby is on crutches and Caleb would probably knock him right over.

Any suggestions?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Last summer Ike was doing the same thing you're describing, but to my husband, never me. I told DH that Ike thought of him as a big playmate and not He Who Should Be Obeyed. He's since stopped doing this, but still thinks of DH as a big play toy...I'm the boss around here...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like normal puppy antics to me! Luckily it will pass in time. I wish I could tell you how much longer it would last but it varies. Certainly by a year the severity will be much lower.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Easiest would be to get out of the way so there is no opportunity to get jumped on. Can you hide behind furniture? Or duck behind a wall? I was going to say to turn your back but then you won't know what's coming


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

When Tucker gets that way I get him into a sit and stay. Sometimes he doesn't want to and it is a struggle, but if I use a firm "SIT", he will do it. Of course afterward he gets a treat and some love for being a good boy. Sometimes I can tell he just wants to bolt as we are letting him out of his crate, but all it takes is a couple of sit and stays and he settles. It also helps that when we walk him, we have our boys run him on the football field at the park. He just has the biggest old grin when he can run flat out with the boys. Plus I think it helps to get the zoomies out.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> Easiest would be to get out of the way so there is no opportunity to get jumped on. Can you hide behind furniture? Or duck behind a wall? I was going to say to turn your back but then you won't know what's coming


I can try! :hide: Our apartment is pretty little, though. Maybe the best thing would be if I can make it into the office and stand behind the baby gate.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! It's good to know that it's just normal puppy behavior. I really don't want to discourage him having the zoomies - just the biting. So I think that maybe for me, the best thing to do is up the amount of time I spend training him (so that he he'll see me as the boss more) and try to keep out of the way when he's go the zoomies.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> Lately when my puppy (6 months) gets the zoomies he's been jumping up and biting me. He's not biting down, it's more of a high speed collision between his teeth and my arm. When he does it I firmly tell him "off!" and "no bite!" but it doesn't seem to be helping much. He's just doing it to me at this point, thank goodness. Hubby is on crutches and Caleb would probably knock him right over.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Pippa is 3 and she still loses her brain when she gets the zoomies. I really believe they go into some sort of trance like, crazy state. She runs like mad, grunting and huffing and then will run at me 100 miles an hour and jump up and bite at my hands and arms. Like you say there is no breaking of the skin or biting down hard, you just get gobbered. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

When Rhyo was doing that at the same age, we did two things. First, when he jumped up on us, we'd grab his front legs, and hold him there. It only took a few seconds for him to start thinking, "Hey, this isn't as much fun as I thought". The second was to step into it when he was about to jump, while saying OFF!" in our best Big Alpha Dog voice. It would completely throw off his timing. He got the message pretty quickly, and though you could see him ACHING to jump up on people, he wouldn't do it.

It took a little longer to get him to stop trying to retrieve people, though. Visitors would arrive, and Rhyo wanted to hold their arms in his mouth. Eventually, he learned to go grab a toy instead of the guest!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

genejockey said:


> When Rhyo was doing that at the same age, we did two things. First, when he jumped up on us, we'd grab his front legs, and hold him there. It only took a few seconds for him to start thinking, "Hey, this isn't as much fun as I thought". The second was to step into it when he was about to jump, while saying OFF!" in our best Big Alpha Dog voice. It would completely throw off his timing. He got the message pretty quickly, and though you could see him ACHING to jump up on people, he wouldn't do it.
> 
> It took a little longer to get him to stop trying to retrieve people, though. Visitors would arrive, and Rhyo wanted to hold their arms in his mouth. Eventually, he learned to go grab a toy instead of the guest!


He's actually fairly good about not jumping. What he's doing that I don't like it jumping up without putting his paws up/on me and putting his teeth on my arms and hands.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

genejockey said:


> It took a little longer to get him to stop trying to retrieve people, though. Visitors would arrive, and Rhyo wanted to hold their arms in his mouth. Eventually, he learned to go grab a toy instead of the guest!


 Jasmine did that until she was about 4 years old. We always thought it was adorable because she was so gentle about it, but our visitors didn't think so as much as we did. LOL. She eventually quit it as she got a bit older. She would grab their hand though and lead them into the room. It was so sweet.


----------

